# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  θαθελα

## giannis000

θαθελα να μου πουν οσοι ειχαν δεπυ κ μαθησιακες δυσκολιες. πως τα παν με το κοσμο γενικα.

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## willowfairy

> θαθελα να μου πουν οσοι ειχαν δεπυ κ μαθησιακες δυσκολιες. πως τα παν με το κοσμο γενικα.
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



ο αδερφος μου τα ειχε ολα αυτα, και τωρα ειναι γιατρος επιμελητης β' !!!!
και πολλες κοπελιτσες απο πισω του....

----------


## giannis000

> ο αδερφος μου τα ειχε ολα αυτα, και τωρα ειναι γιατρος επιμελητης β' !!!!
> και πολλες κοπελιτσες απο πισω του....


χαχα εφυγα ιατρικη 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

δλδ τι φαση ο αδερφο σου? αλαξε τελειως τη ζωη του?

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmem210118a

εγώ έχω ΔΕΠ και ετοιμάζομαι για διδακτορικό.

----------


## Delmem210118a

φίλους δεν έχω πολλούς αλλά στη φάση που είμαι τώρα δε μου λείπουν. μου φτάνει η οικογένειά μου, η δουλειά μου και η μητέρα μου. δε θέλω κανέναν άλλον.

----------


## giannis000

> εγώ έχω ΔΕΠ και ετοιμάζομαι για διδακτορικό.


καλα ρ τι διαολο? μονο ςγω κατελιξα σε ιεκ?

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

οκ περα απ την πλακα. αν το επιθυμειτε κ οι ιδιοι να μου πειτε λιγο πως εγινε αυτη η αλλαγη κ η μεταβαση. θα με βοηθουσε αφανταστα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmem210118a

άρχισε να γράφεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου.. να πιέζεσαι για να τελειώσεις μία δουλειά που αρχίζεις και να αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις στη βιβλιοθήκη.

----------


## giannis000

> άρχισε να γράφεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου.. να πιέζεσαι για να τελειώσεις μία δουλειά που αρχίζεις και να αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις στη βιβλιοθήκη.


ναι σημηωνω παντα σε ημερολογιο γτ αλλιος δεν....

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

εχει να κανει και με τα ερεθισματα, με τα θελω, με τους καθηγητες κτλ. εγω εχω τοση δεπ που εχω μπει σε λαθος πτηση. βαζε μικρους στοχους καθε φορα. σιγα σιγα θα συνηθησεις. οχι οτι εγω το κανω...αλλα εγω εχω μαθει να ζω στο χαος μου και το απολαμβανω :p

----------


## willowfairy

> δλδ τι φαση ο αδερφο σου? αλαξε τελειως τη ζωη του?
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



ειναι σε πολυ καλη φαση, προσπαθησε απο μονος του ,δεν πηρε χαπια, ειχε και τον κολλητο του ψυχιατρο βεβαια, αλλα αυτο που ποτέ δεν του εκαναν οι γονεις μας (δηλ. να τον πανε να τον παρακολουθει καποιος ειδικος απο μικρη ηλικια), οταν μεγαλωσε και ηταν ακομη φοιτητης ιατρικης, το εψαξε απο μονος του(διοτι ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη δεν ειχε απο πουθενα) και βρηκε τροπους και μηχανισμους να το αποβαλλει ...
ξερεις τι ειναι να εχεις δυσλεξια (δηλ. να μην μπορεις να προσδιορισεις εαν η καρδια βρισκεται αριστερα μας ή δεξια μας), ελειμματικη προσοχη και βραδυσλεξια και να γινεις καρδιολογος , ο οποιος κανει ιατρικες πραξεις πανω σε ασθενεις, χωρις ποτέ κανεις να του εχει δειξει το πως, αλλα μονο απο το συγραμμα του καθε ιατρου και ερευνητη!

----------

